# Live ferments as probiotics for goats?



## Oakroot (Dec 2, 2012)

I know many of us are fermenters as well as goat keepers. Does any one have any experience using excess fermented vegetables, brine from your cultures etc as a probiotic supplement for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2012)

The only thing I do is sprout my oats.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2012)

I've used yogurt in the past....


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 2, 2012)

My only concern would be risk of bloat. Probably one of those start with small doses and work up things I imagine.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2012)

Just started using Chaffhaye. Love it!! It's non-GMO as well


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 7, 2012)

I had forgotten that people feel Chaffhay and silage to goats. If they can handle that then obviously a bit of fermented stuff here and there won't do any harm.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 7, 2012)

The closest I get is that I feed my over production of kefir (milk) grains to my dogs. They love it!


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 7, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Just started using Chaffhaye. Love it!! It's non-GMO as well


X2...if you can get Chaffhaye. I also feed my dog yogurt. He would eat Chaffhaye too but he get sick on that...guess he can't digest alfalfa.


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 12, 2012)

Update:  So I just pulled a batch of pink sauerkraut out of the fermenter today. After repacking it into jars for the fridge I had a quart and a half of brine left over. I took some of the brine out to the goats mixed it with a bit of beet pulp and let them try it. The buck would try a tiny bit then make horrid faces and sneeze. The doe could not be convinced the bucket was not full of goat poison*sigh*  I think I can cross that one off the list. I will try introducing them to other ferments as I produce them to see what they like.

The husband I love it though taste like a mild kvass. We have been mixing it half and half with V8. At least our tummies will be full of good probiotics.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 12, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> Update:  So I just pulled a batch of pink sauerkraut out of the fermenter today. After repacking it into jars for the fridge I had a quart and a half of brine left over. I took some of the brine out to the goats mixed it with a bit of beet pulp and let them try it. The buck would try a tiny bit then make horrid faces and sneeze. The doe could not be convinced the bucket was not full of goat poison*sigh*  I think I can cross that one off the list. I will try introducing them to other ferments as I produce them to see what they like.
> 
> The husband I love it though taste like a mild kvass. We have been mixing it half and half with V8. At least our tummies will be full of good probiotics.


You may have to try more than just once. My goats didn't eat alfalfa pellets. I mixed just a little in their grains. I didn't increase the amount until one day it was gone...that they didn't pick them out. They didn't used to eat peanuts in shells nor crasins. Now those are their favorite treats. Some will eat banana, carrots and other fruits, some don't. I have one will eat almost anything I bring out to him now (but he didn't use to), and one will at least try while the other two turns up their noses.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Oakroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That happened here too-my goats would not touch alfalfa pellets for the longest time and I just kept offering them and at some point, they decided they were the best!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 12, 2012)

This is fantastic to know. Because I have 100 lbs of alphala pellets and goats that don't want anything to do with them. They are as bad as little kids!


----------

